# House Votes to Let FDA Regulate Tobacco



## aliefj96 (Nov 8, 2007)

check the story here.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Nov 12, 2007)

I really enjoyed this part:

The small messages currently on cigarette packs warning of the negative health effects would be replaced by graphic images of the physical ravages often caused by cigarettes, such as lung tumors and mouth growths.


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

Freakin' morons. Even the FDA doesn't want any part of this.


----------



## StogieGuy (Jul 22, 2006)

Here's a little bit on the possible impact on cigars:


> While the bill's primary target seems to be cigarettes, it could have dire effects on cigar smokers. Besides being another step down the road to complete tobacco prohibition, FDA regulation may mean substantially limited advertising of cigars in magazines and also potentially on websites such as this one. If FDA mandates mean that cigar makers have to worry about nicotine (or other chemical) levels in cigars, it would stifle the creativity that has marked the cigar industry in recent years.
> 
> The bill also includes a prohibition on flavored cigarettes (although, oddly, it contains an exception for Menthol). While it is not clear that the flavored smoke ban would include cigars, if it does flavored cigars like Acid and Havana Honeys could be made illegal. Further, demands for "safer" tobacco products could mean a de facto prohibition for handmade cigars which, unlike cigarettes, cannot change their chemical makeup because they are entirely natural products.


Full story here.

Some cigar smokers seem to think this isn't a big deal because it seems to target cigarettes. That seems very short-sighted to me. Once you authorize a bureaucracy like the FDA to regulate tobacco, it is much easier for anti-tobacco activists to have them use the authority to go after all types of tobacco.

Also of note is that both Obama and McCain support the measure... so the veto threat will be gone in 6 months no matter the result of the election.


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

Why can't they just leave people alone? It seems like they won't be happy until every aspect of our lives is decided for us.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Nov 12, 2007)

I don't agre with this legislation, but the FDA prohibiting all tobacco is a worst case scenario at best.


----------



## lotstar-cl (Aug 19, 2007)

:hn


----------



## borndead1 (Oct 21, 2006)

As long as people keep voting for the same 2 parties year after year, this kind of :BS is only gonna get worse.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

I guess, eventually, I'll have to quit.


----------



## orca99usa (May 23, 2008)

One of the few voices of sanity:

In floor discussion, John A. Boehner, the House minority leader, a smoker, called the legislation a "boneheaded idea."

This is a bit ironic. The wife and I have been having serious discussions about moving to Canada, where I have relatives. This may be just one more push across the border.


----------



## jadorm (Jun 3, 2008)

Canada already puts graphic pictures on their cigarette packs and tax is heavier on tobacco there if anything they are regulating faster then the U.S.


----------



## Pat1075 (Mar 9, 2008)

Gets me thinking about mexico, the only place where an american can be free. But seriously, all I want is for the government to leave me alone. They'll figure it out though once they force everybody to quit and there is suddenly a massive hole in their pocket book from where the tobacco tax money used to be.


----------



## orca99usa (May 23, 2008)

We have also discussed Mexico, more specifically the Yucatan area. Who woulda thought...


----------



## epyon26 (Dec 16, 2007)

F'ing smonazi's, they just cant be happy, it's like I said in a previous thread "It's time to load up the AK and go to war". The f'ign nerve of Christopher Van Hollen Jr. (D-MD), I hope you get caught in on the street and catch a ass beating. FU Christopher Van Hollen Jr.:gn:gn:gn


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

Smoked said:


> Why can't they just leave people alone? It seems like they won't be happy until every aspect of our lives is decided for us.


:tpd: They all want us to live like they do in the movie "The Island". Once that is complete they can play god and we can just roam the halls in our boring houses and eat what they want, dress how they want us, and look like they want us to! :gn:gn:gn

Well not while I am alive! If they ban cigars I will import them illegally! It is my right to have and smoke tobacco... it is what this country was built on... and it is what I enjoy and CHOOSE to do!!! :tu


----------



## rrplasencia (May 25, 2008)

it won't affect cc's :tu


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

rrplasencia said:


> it won't affect cc's :tu


Haha, a man of few words and great wisdom! That is indeed true, isn't it...


----------



## Tenor CS (May 1, 2008)

I wouldn't mind if they banned ACID's.

Leave the rest of my cigars alone, though.

If I ever meet Jonathan Drew, I'm going to ask him to refund me the $50 I wasted on an ACID sampler.


----------



## GWEEDO (Aug 4, 2008)

Phillip Morris is obviously ok with this turnover because they already figured out that the world is addicted to their product and they will get millions of dollars for "in house research" which will just let them put more money in their pockets because they already know the answers to the questions still being asked by the people who are setting out these new rules. DUH. we've known for how long that ciggarettes are addictive. so what. The only cigarette adds allowed on TV are the TRUTH.COM things talking about how "cigarettes are bad (M'KAY?!)". well, guess what, Phillip morris owns the rights to THETRUTH.COM, and that company is the one paying for those adds. but ciggarette advertisement is illegal on television, so they found a way around the rules. Everyone's upset about ciggarettes being bad, and costing so much because of the taxes, and everyone's super upset about gas prices, too, but we don't do anything about either one of them! Big buisness runs america, "land of the free". too bad there's nothing free about America. 

DO SOMETHING ABOUT THIS, TALK TO YOUR LEGISLATORS, AND LET PEOPLE KNOW. VOICE YOUR OPINIONS, THAT'S WHAT THIS COUNTRIES SUPPOSED TO BE ALL ABOUT!


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

Phillip Morris is the smart one here. They realized that fighting it won't do them any good - if they back it then they have a certain degree of control over it and its provisions. Fighting it gets them the shaft if they lose and bad PR if they succeed.


----------



## BagfullofPings (Jan 10, 2007)

Tobacco will never be banned by states and the feds. Why, MONEY!!! Do you think governments are going to give up that MONEY? Hell no!! TAX, TAX, TAX...there are thousands of bureaucrats that need an easy job.


----------



## fsjonsey (May 23, 2008)

It's wonderful watching my nation creep ever closer to a european style socialist nanny state where the extent of your personal freedoms are what happens behind your bedroom door. Everything else, forget about it.
Cradle to the grave, people!


Aren't I an optimistic young man...


----------



## goldenboy1939 (Jun 12, 2007)

If Boehner is a voice of sanity I don't know what this world's come too. There are no voices of reason in our government leader's minds. Just the voices of special interest groups who buy their favors. There is always an agenda on both sides - the politician wants to appear plugged in and will always succeed by appealing to the basist, lowest common denominator and the special interest will continue to fund the politician's bravado so long as the political, economical and legal landscape favors their position and means of making money.

I had to get that off my chest...


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

BagfullofPings said:


> Tobacco will never be banned by states and the feds. Why, MONEY!!! Do you think governments are going to give up that MONEY? Hell no!! TAX, TAX, TAX...there are thousands of bureaucrats that need an easy job.


Right... they may not ban it, but they may send it to the point of being unfordable.... if they get that 10,000% increase in tax they want... Of course I will still be buying cigars but it won't be from within the states... :ss

If I have to bring them back in my luggage I will lol...


----------

